# how to cut burl in chunks with chainsaw,



## mark armstrong (Jan 7, 2016)

Should I cut ?X?X?,,,,,this thing is solid!!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd probably recommend power washing it first if you can as it looks form here like a lot of dirt on it. But yep, a chainsaw is going to be the way to go to get it into manageable pieces unless you want to do something with it that is that large.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'd probably recommend power washing it first if you can as it looks form here like a lot of dirt on it. But yep, a chainsaw is going to be the way to go to get it into manageable pieces unless you want to do something with it that is that large.


Do something with it that large? Who do you think that is ? Cliff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClintW (Jan 7, 2016)

Reiterating what i have read here, guys correct me if you disagree. 

It depends on what you want out of it, and if its dry. If its still wet you will need to cut large chunks and break it down further after drying awhile. Or oversize cut to the final sizes and hope it doesn't warp too much on drying. 

Personally I would look where the best blanks will come from on it, and cut beside that area to get the best blanks out for what you want. Bowl size blanks are nice as these can be used whole or reduced further for smaller items. 

Getting rid of dirt and bark is great idea to save you chain, and also to get a good view of what is burled (eyes) and what is swirly or just abnormal growth. 

If looking to sell, it depends in figure nd size. Large blanks are easier to sell, but fetch less typically. Small blanks for small items get more dollar, but have more waste and MORE work. So in the end it's a toss up. 

Also remember to apply AS to all cut surfaces to reduce cracking and uneven drying. 

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 7, 2016)

It all depends on what you want to do with it. What I do is look for spots that I think it may crack and split it there so I have less loss. I'll lay the sawn side down on the mill and cut a cap from the top and then start taking slabs, letting what I see after every cut dictate what the next cut will be. Generally with the burls that I saw the middle is pretty plain or all heart-rot, so I may flip it 90 degrees and try for either caps that are flat on 2 sides or just slab it out until I'm down to the junk. Then do the same with the other side.
Either put the size on each piece or at least a number, get pics of all sides, then seal every sawn face.
Looks like that tree has some wire in it or someone has already took a saw to it.
What ever you do though, please show us what you find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2016)

Can't wait to see what it looks like in bite size pieces! Good luck! Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 7, 2016)

is it Oak ?


----------

